# SnowMaster 724QXE



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok guys. To get ready for the huge storm this weekend, I got gas (Shell premium) and pulled out my minty mint Honda HS621 and the brand new un started Snowmaster for a start up and check. The Honda has sat untouched since March. Fuel valve on, choke and two pulls and it roars to life. Choke off and she purrs. Next up is the Snowmaster. Choke on, key in and 120v cord plugged in. Touch the electric start and in 1 second it roars to life. Choke off and it actually purrs QUIETER then the Honda! No kidding. Shut the Honda off and the Snowmaster is extremely quiet and smooth. 
Wow. 
Impressed. 
I tried the personal pace and the best way to do it without any snow resistance is to grab on hand on the non personal pace bar and the other to control the personal pace bar. Smooth as silk,. Very nice so far.

Come on snow!! Videos and pics and report over the weekend


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is good :wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

just checked out the latest Home depot reviews and its at a 4.6 out of 5 with 40 reviews! Awesome reviews it seems by everyone!

Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it is nice to go out and do the first start and it goes without a hitch


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's always fun to start them up after they've been sitting so patiently waiting between seasons. Can't wait to see those pictures and videos.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

got done over 1000' sidewalk and 5 driveways and driveway plowed in ends. Had the Honda and the new Toro snowmaster on duty. I must say without doubt that the snowmaster 724 impressed the heck out of me. The snow was a bit wet and we had 18" and about 30" at the ends of the driveways. The snowmaster cut thru it all with ease. Its hard to say but its a way better snow blower then my prized Honda HS621. Only stalled it twice after 2 tanks of gas .... And contrary to popular incorrect belief, it clears all the way down to the surface. And the personal pace jerky? Nope. If you use it correctly its as smooth as silk. The little tires push thru the snow easy too. In all its an esellant machine and Im thinking of selling the Honda HS621 and buying another snowmaster. 
The first pic is to show you how the 724 can turn 18" snow into almost clean sidewalk


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

AND i have a new love for the Lorcen Chinese engines too. Awesome engines in every respect.


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

NJHonda said:


> AND i have a new love for the Lorcen Chinese engines too. Awesome engines in every respect.


Hopefully there will be some longevity to them.


----------



## NY1NewBie (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the pics and review of 724 QXE . I live in lower westchester and we got 20 inches of snow. I cleared it by hand but promised myself never again 

I was initially looking at CubCadet 524 SWE but now swayed by toro snowmasters. Do you think I should upgrade to 824 QXE ? ( this will be my only snow blower - I have never had one before ) 


I have a 2 car driveway with 50 ft length - very light slope down to the road.

I have 2 criteria
- something light and simple which wife can use as well
- handle EDD snow


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

our official snowfall in my town was 22.5" BTW


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Either one will work. the 7 hp is a tiny bit lighter and $100 cheaper. 22.5" was no problem for my 7 hp



NY1NewBie said:


> Thanks for the pics and review of 724 QXE . I live in lower westchester and we got 20 inches of snow. I cleared it by hand but promised myself never again
> 
> I was initially looking at CubCadet 524 SWE but now swayed by toro snowmasters. Do you think I should upgrade to 824 QXE ? ( this will be my only snow blower - I have never had one before )
> 
> ...


----------

